# Registration for TT West 2019 - An Enchanted Drive September 9-13 is now open!



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Registration for TTW 2019 – An Enchanted Drive being held September 9-13 is now open! Last year we sold out quickly after it opened to the public, so don't delay because space is again limited to 20 cars.
TT West 2019 gives you a taste of the Rocky Mountains in southern Colorado and the Land of Enchantment in northern New Mexico. You will experience jaw-dropping mountain panoramas as well as ancient and current Native American dwellings; all connected by some amazing drives covering over 900 miles.
TT West 2019 starts with an optional drive on Sunday afternoon exploring the fabulous Garden of the Gods red rock park in Colorado Springs, CO.
The first official drive day on Monday takes us across the Rockies to the old Colorado mining towns of Cripple Creek for lunch and Crested Butte for our first overnight stay.
Tuesday has us driving through the Curecanti National Recreation Area to stops in Ridgway and Cas-cade Falls Park before taking the Million Dollar Highway to Old Town Durango.
Wednesday we visit the ancient ruins at Aztec Ruins National Monument and the Rio Grande Gorge on our way to Taos, NM.
Thursday we explore the Enchanted Circle Drive north of Taos, ending at the Taos Pueblo, one of the oldest continuously inhabited villages in the US.
Our fun ends Friday visiting the historic Spanish mission El Santuario de Chimayo. Then we go to the Top Secret town of Los Alamos. Next we visit ancient pueblo ruins at Bandelier National Monument. The final stop in our adventure is Santa Fe.

Go to the web site at http://www.tt-west.org/ for more details. Then go to the registration section of the web site to sign up. It’s going to be another great event!


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*16 TTs registered*

Only 4 spots left


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*17 cars registered! Only 3 spots left!!*

.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*18 TTs signed up! Only 2 spots left.*

We have 5 TTRS regoistered


----------

